# beware of taylor from doncaster



## bloodpythons (Feb 20, 2010)

just had a bloke from doncaster message me for some dwa and when he sent me license it was some1 elses , so decided to check with council and he does,nt have1 so he,s now been reported for keeping hots with out dwa or psl and using other peoples dwa, so please dont sell him any hots . if any one has any info on this guy please get intouch as he,s going to ruin it for me and the other person in doncaster with dwa


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Sounds like Andy/Stacy has reared their head again


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

snap!


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

wouldnt it be great to get stacy, james mintram, mad 4 monitors and the other few blurts who talk c==p, put them all in a room and throw a few taipans in then see if between them they can stay alive, or maybe iv been watching saw a few too many times!


----------



## missy_moo (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes will be those iditos, also known as booty on preloved and more names..


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

paulrimmer69 said:


> wouldnt it be great to get stacy, james mintram, mad 4 monitors and the other few blurts who talk c==p, put them all in a room and throw a few taipans in then see if between them they can stay alive, or maybe iv been watching saw a few too many times!


thats really mean.....:lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

STReptiles said:


> thats really mean.....:lol2:


 Mean...... but fair


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

STReptiles said:


> thats really mean.....:lol2:


That's Paul for you! Nasty piece of work that one, and a bully too :gasp:


----------



## tengalms (Feb 5, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> That's Paul for you! Nasty piece of work that one, and a bully too :gasp:


Marie,you taught him well !!!.

Roy.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

sod the Taipans use copperheads it would last longer and proberbly more painfull for longer


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> sod the Taipans use copperheads it would last longer and proberbly more painfull for longer


Use Royal Pythons, then he'll die of boredom.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

tengalms said:


> Marie,you taught him well !!!.
> 
> Roy.


nobody gets close to marie in the evil stakes though! believe they actuaaly based the film exorcist on her!:devil:


----------

